# terrible reaction flax oil-worried about pills?



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the board and am having some terrible anxiety. I have IBS-C and was recently advised to start taking flax seed oil. I seemed to be doing really well on it, adding to some foods, but this past Wednesday am, I tried it in my breakfast juice, and took it on an empty stomach, BIG mistake. I felt so sick to my stomach for about 6 hours, finally had to leave work since I thought I was going to be sick. It finally past after drinking alot of water. I was then advised to take the flax oil capsules with meals instead and now I'm really afraid to take them, thinking I'm going to have the same reaction. Does anyone else take the pills and have success? This is really bothering me that it's gotten my anxiety level up alot.Thanks, Echota4


----------



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

I also wanted to ask about the IBS anxiety CD's that I've seen others talk about. I've gotten some other CD's, www.thinkrightnow.com, about dissolving panic & anxiety; and I am healed. Has anyone else tried these cd's? I'm not doing very well on listening to them, I did when I first got them in Feb, but got away from listening. My husband says it doesn't bother him for me to listen to them, I use a cd player w/headphones, but I think I'm bothering him. Feedback?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take flaxseed oil caps and Omega 3 fish oils in capsules everyday. I take them with food so I havent had a problem.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

I started putting ground flaxseed on my oatbran as advised by my doctor and all it did was cause major Gi upset, made my IBS C worse. I do, however, take Flaxseed gelcaps everyday along with salmon oil gelcaps and have no problems whatsoever. I would give it a try, but make sure you take it with food or else you amy find that you can taste the oil when you burp. Good luck and take good care!Squeaker


----------

